# Rear end swap??



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

Is it possible to convert the IRS from the GTO to a standard axle??:confused


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

i am pretty sure, hope this can help
YouTube - my m9 solid rear axle (sra) swap 2006 ls2 gto


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

it's been done but it doesn't look cheap or easy. it takes fabbing and a lot of work. IMHO if i wanted a car like that it would make a lot more sense to buy one that was already like that. the IRS makes the GTO a great touring car


----------



## AaronGough (Nov 20, 2008)

Well me personally I would like to have a solid axle for a couple of reasons. One, for traction control, the IRS is ok as was said for touring, but for dragging it isn't that great because you have to get a suspension system that is fully adjustable. It would take a while to get the suspension set just right. Now I love the fact that the IRS is great all around for the street but when you want to get specific, I kinda like the idea that I could go to a solid axle if I wanted. The second reason is that you can choose gear ratios. that is probably the only thing I really dislike about the IRS on these cars is that there is no changing gears in the back, that I am aware of and if there is please someone let me know. I wouldn't mind going with like a 390 or 410 gear to see what the goat would do. Thats just my opinion on the rearend.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

Word on the street is that Moser is putting together a kit to swap their M9 into your guys' GTOs. Here is the prototype Vehicle build:
Exotic Performance Plus: High Performance Auto Parts and Services
It's actually my buddy's car.


----------



## AaronGough (Nov 20, 2008)

All I can say about that is I just wish I had money to burn to do extensive work of that nature sometimes.


----------



## thebassbass (Feb 4, 2009)

REDGTO89 said:


> i am pretty sure, hope this can help
> YouTube - my m9 solid rear axle (sra) swap 2006 ls2 gto


this here is my gto. and it took me over 5 months to fab it in. alot of custom parts. have not add it all up yet but i can tell you it was right around 5k and i didn't have to pay any labor. we had over 40 hours in it and there was 3 sometimes 4 people working on it so add that to it and you are looking at alot more. more like 7-10k for someone to put in your soild rear


----------

